# DSP1124 vs DSP1124P



## Haspalm (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi folks,
is there a difference between the two models ? I have seen both modelnames used around.

/Haspalm


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nope - the one with the non-P designation may be an early version, but they're same thing. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Haspalm (Apr 7, 2010)

Great thanks - i closed the deal today, and it actually was the P model


----------

